# Coyote hunting in daylight



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Does any one on here hunt Yotes during daylight in northwest ohio. If so what set up do you use. Any tips would be nice thanks some much.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry, but I have no real advice to offer you. Other than set up as usual and give it a try. I've been hunting in Ohio for 40+ years and I've seen yotes in the daytime a total of three times! And they were just glimpses. Who knows? Maybe a good call would have turned the trick!


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

Best set up is a snare in open weed or grass field with your deer carcass. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Right now until the weather gets real cold and snowy their movement may be minimal during the daytime , your best bet is the first few hours of daylight and the last hour of daylight . Night time is obviously better and they are out hunting under the darkness of night . But stay away from the fields and hunt thick cover in woodlots or even adjacent to them . Keep the wind in your face and hunt the cross wind of your set up , always keeping your down wind side viewable while calling . Lots of different distress sounds will work , just have to find out what they want that particular day . Could be rabbit , jack rabbit , bird , deer , or coyote vocals . Hope this helps ! Good Luck


----------

